# linux mozilla



## GErD (12. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich hab mir jetzt den linux mozilla installiert und wollte über den localhost PHP Dateien öffnen. Dann fragt das Teil mich immer, ob ich die Datei speichern oder öffnen will, sodass ich am schluss die Datei nicht anschauen kann.
Hat jemand Ahnung wie man das trotzdem anschauen kann?


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Juni 2003)

Das liegt soweit ich weiss eher an der PHP-Konfiguration. Überprüf da mal, ob die richtigen Dateiendungen für PHP-Skripte eingestellt sind.
Das Problem hatte ich unter Windows auch mal.


----------



## GErD (13. Juni 2003)

Und wo änder ich das dann in der PHP Konfiguration?


----------



## JohannesR (13. Juni 2003)

/etc/apache/httpd.conf (oder so ähnlich)

```
LoadModule php4_module /usr/lib/apache/1.3/libphp4.so
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
```


----------

